# Snail overload!



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

I didn't think I had snails at all in my new ebi, but as its been cycling they have been appearing like crazy! Pretty sure they hitch hiked off my plants cause I have no idea what kind of snails they are. I've been picking them out nearly a dozen every couple days and they just keep coming. I've seen the assassin snails in store but heard they aren't as efficient in ridding your tank as much as just keeping the population down. 

Does anyone have tips on getting rid of these hitch hikers?

Thanks!
Bri


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Copper kills them, but it will kill invertebrates like shrimp also rather easily.

The natural way it to put a piece of lettuce in the tank, let them go for that, and then take it out, it attracts them like a magnet. Much easier the pulling them out\squishing them one by one.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

assassin snails cured my tank.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Chain loaches decimated the snails in one of my tanks

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

You can use a combination of things. Assasins. Lettuce. But most importantly dont overfeed


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I wasnt aloud to get rid of those little pests, " they are cute"... So the wife said. * shakes head*


----------



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

The only fishes in there are ottos and they get a small piece of algae wafer every second day (2 ottos) do I don't think it's overfeeding cause I take out what they don't eat, but it will be a shrimp tank when I'm ready so coppers out. I will try the lettuce though! I was contemplating an assassin but I don't want to end up with babies and I've heard one snail isn't worth it? But it's a small tank so I might just pick one up.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I had no luck with veggies, they do clean your tank nicely! Lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I took a net and placed it in the tank, pushed the frame into the substrate slightly so the snails could crawl in easier and leaned it against the side glass. Put some gravel in the net to weight it down so they can't crawl underneath the net then put lettuce or an algae wafer in the net....next day pull the net out, should have caught alot of them. Helps to reduce quickly but will not get rid of all of them completely. I have learned to live with a small population as they are quite good with eating algae atleast the pond type are.


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

IMO pond snails & trumpet snails are helpful and don't overpopulate if feeding is controlled. My problem snails are the filter clogging ramshorn snails. Luckily all my fish have learned to enjoy escargot.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Athomedad said:


> IMO pond snails & trumpet snails are helpful and don't overpopulate if feeding is controlled. My problem snails are the filter clogging ramshorn snails. Luckily all my fish have learned to enjoy escargot.


Right, crush the snails against the glass and watch your fish eat them.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Marble crays seem to be controlling my snails  even the baby crays do a number on the baby snails


----------



## Fish_Assassin (Feb 7, 2011)

I had the same problem with hitch hiking snails. I dropped in 8 assassin snails and my tank was free from those other snails. However, the assassin snails started to reproduce in my tank like crazy.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Fish_Assassin said:


> I had the same problem with hitch hiking snails. I dropped in 8 assassin snails and my tank was free from those other snails. However, the assassin snails started to reproduce in my tank like crazy.


But at least you can make a tidy profit selling Assassin snail.....


----------



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, I had the same problem, put plants in my 33gal saw two small snails said there look nice a few days after some more, after awhile it got out of hand it was alot to many so I got 4 assins snails and 2 clown loaches and that got rid of them, it will probley take about a month for them to be gone.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i had a huge infestation and bought 7 assasin snails. i can not even find an pond snail and now i am afraid my assasin snails will have nothing to eat haha


----------



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

I keep mts in my sand substrate shrimp tank and I love them! But I don't like random snails that weren't planned. I guess they are pond snails, small and a pearly grey almost round shell. I think I will get just one assassin and continue pulling them out as I see them and then find a new home for the assassin later, I don't like them creepy buggers! Lol. Plus I like my mts and was going to move them over to this tank later when the misfits are gone.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*snails*

You must have heard of a crabfest, well my  Clown loaches have a snailfest they take care of any snails that might happen along the way. Never used the assassin snails I think the clowns would chow down on them as well! Good luck.


----------



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

So I bought one assassin and man did he cause hell fast! After one night there was a puddle if about ten empty blue shells in the front! I hope he keeps up the speed over the next few weeks, I wanna start moving in my shrimpies!

Thanks for all the advice =)


----------

